# Mini taper should be out soon



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you guys know when the columbia mini taper will be in store ? Can't wait !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Do you guys know when the columbia mini taper will be in store ? Can't wait !


Columbia (Aaron) is a regular contributor to this site, So i guess you will half to keep checking into DWT, to see when he announces it.

So far, no announcement yet, just so you know, and I'm sure he will let the members of DWT know when:blink:

Right Aaron:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been using a prototype Columbia mini taper for about a month its a awesome tool perfect for highrooms stairwells and any tight fit can run it for 8' work no problem I've been using it for 10' garages off stilts its easier to maneuver and lighter you can only fit 250' rolls on it but that's all we get anyway . Should be out real soon :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I've been using a prototype Columbia mini taper for about a month its a awesome tool perfect for highrooms stairwells and any tight fit can run it for 8' work no problem I've been using it for 10' garages off stilts its easier to maneuver and lighter you can only fit 250' rolls on it but that's all we get anyway . Should be out real soon :thumbup:


So how come you get one and the rest of us don't ?????????


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I cried and begged the most I guess:jester:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I googled Mini Taper and this came up..............








Just over 3ft tall I would say:thumbup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I've just made the one prototype, now that it has been field tested I'm going to look into producing it. I will post when it will be available on this thread.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Ohh yeah !!*

Thanks aaron ! Can't wait and what would be the cost. ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Thanks aaron ! Can't wait and what would be the cost. ?


Let me guess the price for you:whistling2:

It will be $3,500 if you live in the UK

$3,000 if you come from down under

$2,000 if you live in Canada (where it's made)

And $500 bucks if you live in the states.

I need a American buddy


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*2000$ r u crazy*

I think it has to be less than 1200$ why would it be more than the regular bazook ??


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Perfect price*

A perfect price for my buget would be 699$ to 899$ !! The only thing that i dont have columbia are my underwear ! But at 2000$ its not affordable


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

So how much are they?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

machinemud said:


> I think it has to be less than 1200$ why would it be more than the regular bazook ??


I'm guessing you haven't met 2buck yet.:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They'd be worth 4,000 bucks right out of the gate. So anything less than that will be a bargain! I wonder if they would be nice for fire taping.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm guessing you haven't met 2buck yet.:whistling2:


I will also guess machinemud is French Canadian







, no sense of humor:jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

TapeWorm has one three feet long. 1200 backaroos.

Machinemud, ya gotta have a sense of humor around here or it'll kill ya!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> They'd be worth 4,000 bucks right out of the gate. So anything less than that will be a bargain! I wonder if they would be nice for fire taping.


NO NO







don't give Aaron ideas

Should be half the price, since it's half the length ( Here's a joker symbol for machinemud :jester: so he understands:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Dont worry guys !!! I don't take it personnal !!:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh by the way , im not a frog , lets just say that i live in canada , im not a pro quebec for is own country :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

It will be $50 more than the regular Taper as it will be a custom build and will take longer and more effort to make than our regular length Taper.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> It will be $50 more than the regular Taper as it will be a custom build and will take longer and more effort to make than our regular length Taper.


 I would like to get my hands on one, Was going to make one but haven't had any time to actually sit down and do it as of yet. Working off a lift all week sure would have come in handy.


----------



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> It will be $50 more than the regular Taper as it will be a custom build and will take longer and more effort to make than our regular length Taper.


I cut one of my regular guns down myself and it worked just fine.

FabFour


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

FabFour said:


> I cut one of my regular guns down myself and it worked just fine.
> 
> FabFour


 Have u some pics on that??


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

*HMmmmpfff!*

I was just about to buy an Auto-taper...its hard enough to decide what brand to buy, now I've got to decide whether I want a regular one or a mini one :blink:

Hope its one that's easy to clean and service...
:mellow:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> I was just about to buy an Auto-taper...its hard enough to decide what brand to buy, now I've got to decide whether I want a regular one or a mini one :blink:
> 
> Hope its one that's easy to clean and service...
> :mellow:


Just get a regular one, a short one would probably be best suited as secondary tool for odd jobs (I guess), my choice would be Columbia.
I see you're from Dunny, I'm 3.5hrs north of you in little old Ashvegas.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Just get a regular one, a short one would probably be best suited as secondary tool for odd jobs (I guess), my choice would be Columbia.
> I see you're from Dunny, I'm 3.5hrs north of you in little old Ashvegas.


Thanks...All my other gear is Columbia apart from an 8 inch tapetech box I picked up off trademe for $100 and a 5.5 inch specialty box.
I want to stay loyal to Columbia , but that Drywallmaster "KING" taper looks pretty good with the easily detachable cover plate.


Either way I'll get a full sized one, knowing my luck I'll get a bunch of high ceilings to do and won't be able to reach without stilts if I buy a smaller one.
When I got my first set of stilts I started a job with ceilings that were about an inch above my head height  so couldn't use them


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Thanks...All my other gear is Columbia apart from an 8 inch tapetech box I picked up off trademe for $100 and a 5.5 inch specialty box.
> I want to stay loyal to Columbia , but that Drywallmaster "KING" taper looks pretty good with the easily detachable cover plate.
> 
> 
> ...


You cant get a mini taper yet anyway dude, Its only a proto type for now, But i thought i did see one a few years back,_ a blueline._
There was an as new DM king taper and pump and angle head for 2.2k a month ago on trademe, And i thought columbia was making a taper with a removable cover plate, And a removable cover plate for other brand tapers?? What happened to that, Didnt you anounce that was coming a while back Aaron??

Tapetechs new taper has a plate like that as well i think, or just a couple of thumb screws.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> You cant get a mini taper yet anyway dude, Its only a proto type for now, But i thought i did see one a few years back,_ a blueline._


 I might have decided to wait till the mini one came out.

Would feel more comfortable sticking with Columbia though and they do have some great servicing vids up on youtube ...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Video of Columbia's newer bazooka features:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150762975685125&set=vb.136562456385955&type=2&theater


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> Tapetechs new taper has a plate like that as well i think, or just a couple of thumb screws.


I don't want to jump into a link focused on Columbia's new mini-taper but wanted to answer Cazna's question that was embedded in the thread.

Yes, the 04TT Taper has an easy-to-remove cover plate; just a single screw to remove it.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

TapeTech said:


> I don't want to jump into a link focused on Columbia's new mini-taper but wanted to answer Cazna's question that was embedded in the thread.
> 
> Yes, the 04TT Taper has an easy-to-remove cover plate; just a single screw to remove it.
> 
> ...


Gidday Mike, can the new easy remove cover plate be adapted on to old tapers?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Gidday Mike, can the new easy remove cover plate be adapted on to old tapers?


Good point, Will it fit my 15 year old tapetech zooka?? I dout it though, Its a new mod.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Good point, Will it fit my 15 year old tapetech zooka?? I dout it though, Its a new mod.


And if they got a quick remove bottom ring thing a ma gober, and a quick change thingy for the roll of tape too.

I want those things too:yes:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Gidday Mike, can the new easy remove cover plate be adapted on to old tapers?


Yes, the EasyClean Cover Plate (Part #044055F) can be retrofitted to the 05TT Taper but not by itself. To accomplish this change, we offer a Conversion Kit (#502B) that contains 15 parts (21 total pieces including screws, washers, cover plate, cams, rods, etc) to convert the 05TT to the 04TT. 

Your preferred Dealer can order this conversion kit for you.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's cool (and a little creepy) to know that the big players in the tool world are paying attention to these boards. I wonder who else is watching?:whistling2:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> And if they got a quick remove bottom ring thing a ma gober, and a quick change thingy for the roll of tape too.
> 
> I want those things too:yes:


Both the 04TT and 05TT Tapers feature a twist-off bottom tube protector for easy access cleaning or cable maintenance. And the "keeper" is attached to the main tube which means changing rolls of tape is easier and faster and you don't lose the keeper while doing it.

A number of improvements were implemented back in June. The new TapeTech catalog describes all the upgrades on Page 3.

http://www.tapetech.com/upload/2011 TapeTech Product Catalog.pdf

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

pickin our brains.I think thats funny how they say mini taper will cost more than full size model.:blink:. Less for more??? Good luck with that Columbia:thumbsup: are the shorter handels more than the long ones?? I would think it to be less than full size taper...considerably less. I think it would be much easier to operate and may influence guys that use other tools for taping to get a full size one after mastering the lil one. Everyone wants to make the quick buck:yes: Reminds me of a joke I once heard about the papa bull and son on top of a hill lookin down upon some cows..... you know the rest (If you dont know the rest that explains alot)


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

chris said:


> Reminds me of a joke I once heard about the papa bull and son on top of a hill lookin down upon some cows..... you know the rest (If you dont know the rest that explains alot)


Take your time and do them all? I heard the same joke but with sheep not cows......principals the same though .


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Take your time and do them all? I heard the same joke but with sheep not cows......principals the same though .


Weird the whole sheep thing never ends does it


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> Weird the whole sheep thing never ends does it


Ok Ok I can take a hint, no more sheep jokes..............But Chris started it


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ok Ok I can take a hint, no more sheep jokes..............But Chris started it


They're ok by me. I woulda thought you guys would be tired of them by now


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

any pictures? any news on when these are coming out?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

To be honest it's a matter of manufacturing the cutting sleeve. The machine that we produce it on is booked solid right now. The mini taper is only good as an addition to your regular taper if you are only going to own one you are better off with a regular size.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> I've been using a prototype Columbia mini taper for about a month its a awesome tool perfect for highrooms stairwells and any tight fit can run it for 8' work no problem I've been using it for 10' garages off stilts its easier to maneuver and lighter you can only fit 250' rolls on it but that's all we get anyway . Should be out real soon :thumbup:


 
Sweet. Finally a bazooka as convenient as a homax.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

reeeaaal spendy banjo....that has a bunch of parts that break and need servicing/replacing and its more $$ than a full size....hhmmmm


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

chris said:


> reeeaaal spendy banjo....that has a bunch of parts that break and need servicing/replacing and its more $$ than a full size....hhmmmm


minus the arm issues you'll have with a banjo.. thats the whole reason i'd by a mini zooka... i use a banjo but i keep throwing my arm out.. i hate bazookas because they are so big and cumbersome. i'd buy one if they were smaller and more versatile..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

try the 250' rolls and lite taping mud:yes: makes you feel young again. I will admit tho a mini zookie would be cute


----------



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

chris said:


> try the 250' rolls and lite taping mud:yes: makes you feel young again. I will admit tho a mini zookie would be cute


The normal size bazooka (automatic taper) lol (nothing automatic about it) once learned is NOT cumbersome. Please guys, don't put light weight mud in the bazooka. The first thing is the mud is not made to bed tape, not enough adhesive. Second, as you run the bazooka it compresses the light weight mud. You will notice that each time you stop the light weight mud will expand and ooze out the head. Then when you start again you will have a blister about 10 inches from the end of the tape. The only real thing cool about the mini-taper would be running closets. The mini has been out for years. A friend of mine that is 5' 4" tall bought one years ago because he couldn't reach 8' ceilings with the normal size bazooka, so he always taped off of stilts anyway. The mini was easier for him to handle while on the stilts. I wish I was younger, I loved running the bazooka.

Check out my Drywall estimator at estimatingsoftware.com. 

Also, if anyone is using Quickbooks Pro. Let me know and I can show you how to set up the estimating part of QuickBooks Pro to bid residental. I designed a take-off sheet for houses that once filled in will let you enter that data into the QB Pro to create your estimate for the customer as well as turn it into a invoice if you land the job. I can email you a PDF of the take-off sheet. No charge for this, just like to pass on to all my hard working drywall friends.

FabFour


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Use taping mud in your automatic taper*



FabFour said:


> The normal size bazooka (automatic taper) lol (nothing automatic about it) once learned is NOT cumbersome. *Please guys, don't put light weight mud in the bazooka. The first thing is the mud is not made to bed tape, not enough adhesive.*FabFour


Not so sure I agree with that statement FabFour. It seems to be a regional thing but we use light weight mud and it is specifacally made for taping. Not to be confused with other light weight mud that is not specifically made for taping. :yes:

Perhaps your suppliers just dont carry the right products.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Also, if anyone is using Quickbooks Pro. Let me know and I can show you how to set up the estimating part of QuickBooks Pro to bid residental. I designed a take-off sheet for houses that once filled in will let you enter that data into the QB Pro to create your estimate for the customer as well as turn it into a invoice if you land the job. I can email you a PDF of the take-off sheet. No charge for this, just like to pass on to all my hard working drywall friends.


Say Fab, I use Quick Books (not QB Pro) Will this work wiht QB?
If so, I am interested. And if not I will go to your website and go from there.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

chris said:


> try the 250' rolls and lite taping mud:yes: makes you feel young again. I will admit tho a mini zookie would be cute


If you want light try fibafuse i doubt a whole box (10 500' rolls) weighs much more than one 500' roll of paper


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

saskataper said:


> If you want light try fibafuse i doubt a whole box (10 500' rolls) weighs much more than one 500' roll of paper


 Im beginning to wonder about that fibafuse stuff... may have to try. Is it spendy? I believe Im paying 1 penny per foot for paper.but if is that much lighter it may be worth it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> Im beginning to wonder about that fibafuse stuff... may have to try. Is it spendy? I believe Im paying 1 penny per foot for paper.but if is that much lighter it may be worth it


 Not sure about puttin it through a banjo:blink: U would need scissors 2 cut the stuff i would think!


----------



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Also, if anyone is using Quickbooks Pro. Let me know and I can show you how to set up the estimating part of QuickBooks Pro to bid residental. I designed a take-off sheet for houses that once filled in will let you enter that data into the QB Pro to create your estimate for the customer as well as turn it into a invoice if you land the job. I can email you a PDF of the take-off sheet. No charge for this, just like to pass on to all my hard working drywall friends.
> 
> 
> Say Fab, I use Quick Books (not QB Pro) Will this work wiht QB?
> If so, I am interested. And if not I will go to your website and go from there.


I'm not sure about the non Pro version of QB's. I don't think it has the estimating feature. I think I went to the Pro just the get the estimating feature. If the version you are running has the estimating feature it should be easy to find, if it does I will send you the pdf form that I use to do my take-offs for houses that works with the estimating feature in QB. There is a little set up to do to get it going, but it's nothing too hard.

Also my software that I market under ESS is geared for the commercial end of the industry. Residential is just to simple to build a elaborate software program.

FabFour

In response to the light weight mud, if there is a brand that is made for bedding tape, then by all means give it a try. Just be aware of the compression problem that I mentioned, it will lead to blisters. The type of light weight mud that is made specifically for taping my not exhibit that anomaly. I can't say, as I never tried it.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Not sure about puttin it through a banjo:blink: U would need scissors 2 cut the stuff i would think!


Cuts much easier than paper


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Not sure about puttin it through a banjo:blink: U would need scissors 2 cut the stuff i would think!


Its great through a banjo vanman, Cuts easy and tends to have less slide than paper does, The muds IN the tape, not just ON it so once its laid on the wall it wont slide like paper, Good for banjos and zookas :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It eats a taper cutter blade like candy, though. We have used a couple hundred rolls. Cuts easy enough, but the blade doesn't last very long before it starts dragging. But I like the tape enough to change the blade more. Nice tape. Sure easier to wipe down than paper.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Can we at least get some dimensions? Blue line makes 41inch "speed" taper which I am considering purchasing.. Tapeworm also makes a 36" mini taper but I don't know if they even manufacture those anymore.. Tape Tech also makes one too don't they? 

Just wondering if Columbia is bringing anything different to the table before I purchase one..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

TapeWorm still is made. Murco Wall Products bought them a few years ago.
http://murcowall.com/tapeworm-tools/


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

TapeTech and TapeWorm have been out of stock on their mini taper for quite some time. Neither of them are planning to bring them back. Last time I checked w/ them. It would just cost too much to outsource just 1 or 2 shorter control tubes, main tubes and creaser straps.
Columbia makes a majority of their parts "In-House" which is my guess why they are willing to give it a GO.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

How's that mini taper coming along Aaron ? Sure would be nice to have one.:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tell you what I miss that mini taper of aarons had it about 6months I used it for 8' work all the time.tape tech has a new mini back out but I'm a Columbia man Id only buy there's.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Did I miss something ? Are you saying Columbia has one out already ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Not out was a test model.I used it for awhile great tool


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Talked to someone at Columbia earlier today and was told there is no plan to make a mini taper. So I ended up ordering the Tape Tech mini instead.
Update : Just scrapped that order. Sorry Tape tech.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Aaron and it looks like he will sell me the one you used sdr, after he changes anything you may have worn out.:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Just got off the phone with Aaron and it looks like he will sell me the one you used sdr, after he changes anything you may have worn out.:thumbup:


Now that is what I call a win :thumbsup:.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Its a sweet little gun.but you probably won't like it I think you should let me have it:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Columbia will make a mini for anyone who wants one, unfortunately because there's not a huge demand for them, they cost just as much as a regular bazooka. You would think, "well it's smaller, it must cost less!", but fact of the matter is, it's more work for them to build a smaller one, they have to change all their machining and cut all the parts down to size. It's not as easy as the regular bazooka's which get made all the time and are ready to ship. But they can make them!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Columbia will make a mini for anyone who wants one, unfortunately because there's not a huge demand for them, they cost just as much as a regular bazooka. You would think, "well it's smaller, it must cost less!", but fact of the matter is, it's more work for them to build a smaller one, they have to change all their machining and cut all the parts down to size. It's not as easy as the regular bazooka's which get made all the time and are ready to ship. But they can make them!


To put that into some perspective, a replacement tube body from online suppliers is running around 130.00 U.S.. Not a lot to be saved by cutting a piece off that.


----------

